# (SUCHE) Kane &amp; Lynch: Dead Men für die Xbox 360



## kiaro (22. Juli 2010)

*(SUCHE) Kane & Lynch: Dead Men für die Xbox 360*

Hi Leute,
wollte Kane & Lynch mal durchspielen bevor der zweite Teil rauskommt.
Falls es jemand für die Xbox 360 hat und abgeben möchte, macht mir bitte hier oder in einer privaten Nachricht ein Angebot.

Anzubieten hätte ich Folgendes: (Preisangaben einfach ignorieren)

*PC (5): (3-5€)*

Bioshock*  - 5€*
Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde*  - 5€*
Die Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige*  - 5€*
Harry Potter - Der Gefangene von Askaban*  - 3€*
Need for Speed - Most Wanted*  - 3€*


*GC (4): (3-5€)*

Battalion Wars*  - 5€*
FIFA 06*  - 3€*
Tony Hawk's Underground 2* - 3€*


*Wii (6): (3-25€)*

Call of Duty - World at War*  - 12€*
Madden NFL 2009*  - 12€*
Monster Hunter Tri*  - 25€*
Sonic und der schware Ritter*  - 8€*
Wii Sports*  - 3€*

*
PS2 (14): (4-8€)*

007 Agent im Kreuzfeuer* - 4€*
Brothers in Arms - Earned in Blood* - 4€*
Brothers in Arms - Road to Hill 30 * - 4€*
Fight Night Round 3 * - 6€*
Freekstyle* - 4€*
GUN* - 8€*
Medal of Honor - Frontline* - 4€*
ShadowMan 2econd Coming* - 2€* (ohne OVP)
Soul Calibur III* - 6€*
Star Wars Episode 3 - Die Rache der Sith* - 2€* (ohne OVP)
Tekken 5 *- 6€*
Test Drive Unlimited * - 6€*
TNA Impact * -4€*
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2008* - 4€* (ohne OVP)


*Xbox 360 (2):  (5€)*

Forza Motorsport 2* - 6€*
Saints Row* - 6€*

Viel Spaß.


----------

